# Paprika & Naturose



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering if it's necessary to supplement my frogs with either one of those (Paprika and or Naturose)? My frogs consist of the following: T&B Auratus, Azureus, and soon to be some Iquitos Vents. Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

It's not necessary to supplement with Paprika or Naturose for any frogs. They are just optional color supplements.

However - I have seen nice color enhancement in Iquitos Red vents when feeding Naturose dusted FFs (in addition to supplementing tads with Naturose, Paprika and Cyclopeeze).


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

What he said.

From what I've seen, and others have as well, is that most of the more mettallic frogs don't "color up" the way some of the others do.

Vittatus is one species known to have very different looking froglets when comparing supplemented vs unsupplemented.

With yellow/orange tincs, the results of supplementation with these items can be quite dramatic.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It isn't necessary but in some morphs or color variations, naturose (astaxanthin) appears to bring the red back to what populations in the wild demonstrate while other carotenoids enhance yellows. This enhancement of red with astaxanthin appears (at this time to work with D. pumilio). 

Ed


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, so the Naturose & Paprika won't do much for the azureus and T&B auratus colors , but should help out with maintaining the Iquitos vents colors? Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

rozdaboff, how do u supplement the tads with paprika and naturose?
just sprinkle it in the water, or mix it with other foods?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The easiest way to supplement tads is to use fish foods containing astaxanthin. Alternatively, mixing a small amount of Naturose in water and adding a small amount of that suspension works reasonably well....

However if you are going to use a powder, my recommendation is to grind it to a fine consistency with a mortar and pestle since this will improve wetting of the material. This of course is not absolutely necessary but I think you will find that it makes the material more manageable.

Bill


----------

